# Your guide has not been receiving new program information. Resetting...



## rutlean (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm getting the "Your guide has not been receiving new program information. Resetting the receiver should fix the problem. Select OK to reset now." message which will automatically reset your receiver whether you want to or not (or recording something you don't want to miss). A DTV tech just told me it means my hard drive is failing. Does anyone else think this is possible??? That doesn't make much sense to me.:nono:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The most likely scenario is that you do not have a good line of site to the 119-degree satellite location. There are ways to mitigate this problem, but the correct answer is to (1) get the 119-degree location "fixed" or (2) change to a dish assembly that does not rely on the 119-degree location (Slimline-3)

It is probably not your HDD in this situation .. certainly, that's not what the error message is indicating.


----------



## rutlean (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is my 119 signal meter results...


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

rutlean said:


> Here is my 119 signal meter results...


yup definitely issues with your 119 signal strength. Since you are getting some signal you can probably tweak your alignment to take care of the issue. You probably don't need any programing from 119 but it still needs guide data from 119 when viewing channels on 103.


----------



## rutlean (Oct 2, 2006)

What does a good 119 look like? Are there still a few zero's?

Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Could you press & hold the {INFO} button so that the information screen comes up.

Once you see that, up arrow to the tabs and then select the "System Test" tab and run the system test there.

What do you get for 'Data Feed' and 'Guide Feed' ?


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

rutlean,

Check out this thread. I had the same problem.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149118


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

rutlean said:


> What does a good 119 look like? Are there still a few zero's?
> 
> Thanks


there can be some 0's but not that many. Looking at it you are missing all the evens on 119. Could be alignment issue or could be multiswitch issue if you have a multiswitch.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

evan_s said:


> there can be some 0's but not that many. Looking at it you are missing all the evens on 119. Could be alignment issue or could be multiswitch issue if you have a multiswitch.


It could be MS related but then there would also be problems with 103 and nothing on 110 which is all even. Most likely alignment / LOS where one side can stay a little longer.
To the OP, until you get it fixed leave your box on channel 201 overnight and the guide data should fill up overnight.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Had this happen to me Wednesday night around 7:30pm Cental. Never happened before, figured it had something to do with that glitch that was sent a day or so before. Kind of pissed me off, since it didn't let me reboot later, as I was in the middle of a recording.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> Had this happen to me Wednesday night around 7:30pm Cental. Never happened before, figured it had something to do with that glitch that was sent a day or so before. Kind of pissed me off, since it didn't let me reboot later, as I was in the middle of a recording.


Could you press & hold the {INFO} button so that the information screen comes up.

Once you see that, up arrow to the tabs and then select the "System Test" tab and run the system test there.

What do you get for 'Data Feed' and 'Guide Feed' ?


----------



## davidpoe (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been getting the same error since wednesday, I did the system test and get the guide feed failed error 13, anyone know what that means. This started during the last software upgrade.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> I have been getting the same error since wednesday, I did the system test and get the guide feed failed error 13, anyone know what that means. This started during the last software upgrade.


If your Guide Feed is failing, then it is almost certainly an issue with getting GUIDE data from the 119-degree location. Again, this could be a line of sight (LOS) issue, trees in the way, alignment, etc. or it could mean that a multiswitch or LNB has gone bad.

You probably need to have a tech come out and correct the situation. Check the signal strength meter on the 119-degree location and you've likely got low or worse numbers.

As someone noted above, if you tune to Channel 201 overnight each night, this will help mitigate the problem, but it is not a solution.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> I have been getting the same error since wednesday, I did the system test and get the guide feed failed error 13, anyone know what that means. This started during the last software upgrade.


The system test for guide data is new, but you have probably been having the problem for a while.


----------



## davidpoe (Jan 18, 2008)

1-8 ALL N/A
9-16 ALL N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 97 0 96
25-32 0 99 0 98 0 99 0 100

I have 2 hr21-700's, both have identical guide data failed and signal strengths. It looks like my odds are all zero's. It this indicative of a line of site issue? I have no issues with channels. I occasionally get the message, no guide data for 1 hour, 2 hour etc, but then it always seems to catch up. I'm trying to gather as much knowledge as possible before calling D*. I have gone thru the reset which seems to rectify the guide issue, but does nothing for the sig. strengths and data guide failure. Thanks in advance. This never happened before a software upgrade on Wed. 2/11/09, so if it is a new feature and the problem has been ongoing, I have not noticed any issues with guide date, nor recording problems.
Dave in NJ


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> 1-8 ALL N/A
> 9-16 ALL N/A
> 17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 97 0 96
> 25-32 0 99 0 98 0 99 0 100
> ...


the zero signals indicate a cable/connector problem, or LNB.
Do you have a multiswitch? Do you get zero odd transponders on any other satellite (particularly 103c)?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> I occasionally get the message, no guide data for 1 hour, 2 hour etc, but then it always seems to catch up.


You're note really "catching up" what you are seeing is the the warning before the receiver resets ..



davidpoe said:


> I'm trying to gather as much knowledge as possible before calling D*. I have gone thru the reset which seems to rectify the guide issue, but does nothing for the sig. strengths and data guide failure. Thanks in advance. This never happened before a software upgrade on Wed. 2/11/09, so if it is a new feature and the problem has been ongoing, I have not noticed any issues with guide date, nor recording problems.
> Dave in NJ


This never "happened before" because the messages are a new feature, yes. You're receiver was likely resetting on it's own (perhaps overnight) and you just didn't notice it or didn't correlate the reason. The good news is that now you are seeing the messages. The DIRECTV CSRs should be aware of what to do when this situation arises. Give them a call and let them know the error messages you are seeing and they should take the necessary action to get you back up to par.


----------



## _Dan_ (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the Slimline 5 lnb dish with poor line of sight at 119. I will have my dish upgraded in the future but there is a solution that I found that fixed the guide data error for me and may work for others.

In the receiver setup menu you will need to repeat the Satellite Setup. Change the Dish Type to 03: Slimline-3. This will force the receiver to ignore the 110 & 119 and get the guide data from the 101.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

_Dan_ said:


> I have the Slimline 5 lnb dish with poor line of sight at 119. I will have my dish upgraded in the future but there is a solution that I found that fixed the guide data error for me and may work for others.
> 
> In the receiver setup menu you will need to repeat the Satellite Setup. Change the Dish Type to 03: Slimline-3. This will force the receiver to ignore the 110 & 119 and get the guide data from the 101.


This doesn't solve the problem, though. You will still have situations in which the receiver will reset.

The way the multiswitches are setup, there are situations in which you may not "see" the 101º location. It all really depends on which channels you are tuned to. If both tuners are on HD channels, for example. The hardware in the Slimline-5 is not built in such a way that allows you to simply ignore the 119º location.

The best bet to mitigate the problem is to keep it @ Slimline-5 setting (if that's what you have) and tune to channel 201 each night before you go to bed. This will make sure that you "see" 101º location and get GUIDE data.

The "right" answer is to replace the Slimline-5 with a Slimline-3 .. The Slimline-3 doesn't rely on the 119º location and always gets GUIDE data from the 101º location. For folks that have LOS to 119º location, there isn't a requirement to change to a Slimline-3, but that may be the solution depending on your installer.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

_Dan_ said:


> Change the Dish Type to 03: Slimline-3. This will force the receiver to ignore the 110 & 119 and get the guide data from the 101.


Unfortunately, this is NOT the case.


----------



## _Dan_ (Jan 2, 2009)

I will keep you updated as to my guide data reception. But so far after the change in my satellite setup from Slimline 5 to Slimline 3 I am not getting the (Your guide has not been receiving new program information) message.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

_Dan_ said:


> I will keep you updated as to my guide data reception. But so far after the change in my satellite setup from Slimline 5 to Slimline 3 I am not getting the (Your guide has not been receiving new program information) message.


While it may mitigate the problem .. it is not a solution to the underlying issue.


----------



## davidpoe (Jan 18, 2008)

I appreciate your expertise Doug, but I just got off with D* tech, they now want me to unplug, not reset. I did it, but still get the failed data guide test. I was told the 0's in the odd transponders on the 119 sat is normal. The point being is I am getting an error message, but see no negative aspects. My boxes doesn't reset, all guide data seems up to date, no issues with picture quality or not getting certain channels. Could this simply be a glitch in the software? 
Dave in NJ


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> I appreciate your expertise Doug, but I just got off with D* tech, they now want me to unplug, not reset. I did it, but still get the failed data guide test. I was told the 0's in the odd transponders on the 119 sat is normal. The point being is I am getting an error message, but see no negative aspects. My boxes doesn't reset, all guide data seems up to date, no issues with picture quality or not getting certain channels. Could this simply be a glitch in the software?
> Dave in NJ


I don't believe zeroes on all odds is correct. I myself have only one zero in all transponders on 119º although I am in a different part of the country than you are.

It is possible to make the GUIDE data stay up to date. However, it takes action on your part to make sure that it stays tuned to the 101º location, and since you see the evens on 119º it's conceivable that you are even getting GUIDE data from there. If the latter is the case, then you are not "broken" per se, but I don't believe that you are 100% good.

The fact that your Guide Data information is showing that it failed is an very strong indicator that there is a problem. I'm surprised the CSR didn't investigate more.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

_Dan_ said:


> I will keep you updated as to my guide data reception. But so far after the change in my satellite setup from Slimline 5 to Slimline 3 I am not getting the (Your guide has not been receiving new program information) message.


This does not solve the issue, you should get it fixed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> I appreciate your expertise Doug, but I just got off with D* tech, they now want me to unplug, not reset. I did it, but still get the failed data guide test. I was told the 0's in the odd transponders on the 119 sat is normal. The point being is I am getting an error message, but see no negative aspects. My boxes doesn't reset, all guide data seems up to date, no issues with picture quality or not getting certain channels. Could this simply be a glitch in the software?
> Dave in NJ


Dave,

If you don't mind, did the CSR have you run any other tests or did they just ask you to unplug the receiver and plug it back in?


----------



## davidpoe (Jan 18, 2008)

He did not ask me to run any tests, but I went through everything I did, the restarts, system test, documented the signal strengths. He seemed to dismiss the error message as not big deal.
Dave


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> He did not ask me to run any tests, but I went through everything I did, the restarts, system test, documented the signal strengths. He seemed to dismiss the error message as not big deal.
> Dave


You should call back and emphasize that it says "Guide Data" failed in the system test. The good news is that it's "near right" so you're not dead in the water, but you definitely have a problem.


----------



## davidpoe (Jan 18, 2008)

Until I see a problem with missing recordings, incomplete guides, or picture quality, I'm leaving it alone, I haven't had any guide errors in two days, even though the test fails, I'm going to keep telling myself the software is faulty.
Dave


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> Until I see a problem with missing recordings, incomplete guides, or picture quality, I'm leaving it alone, I haven't had any guide errors in two days, even though the test fails, I'm going to keep telling myself the software is faulty.
> Dave


Well you clearly have a problem with your odd-numbered transponder signals on 119. Nothing to do with the software.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

davidpoe said:


> Until I see a problem with missing recordings, incomplete guides, or picture quality, I'm leaving it alone, I haven't had any guide errors in two days, even though the test fails, I'm going to keep telling myself the software is faulty.
> Dave


This is like concluding that is safe to drive with a red light indicating an issue with the brakes because it must be a sensor problem. 

The equivalent to break not working is missing records, loosing guide, having an automatic reset once or twice a day, loosing subscription... :nono:


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

My receiver always rebooted at night, at least 2-3 times a week, and I never knew why. I had no line of site to 119 but did not know this is what was causing my problem. After a software upgrade a few months ago I started getting this message and it would make me reboot the receiver no matter what. I found one of the new SL3 LNB's on ebay for $29.00 shipped and this fixed the problem great, no more reboots. Pretty cheap fix...



Doug Brott said:


> You're note really "catching up" what you are seeing is the the warning before the receiver resets ..
> 
> This never "happened before" because the messages are a new feature, yes. You're receiver was likely resetting on it's own (perhaps overnight) and you just didn't notice it or didn't correlate the reason. The good news is that now you are seeing the messages. The DIRECTV CSRs should be aware of what to do when this situation arises. Give them a call and let them know the error messages you are seeing and they should take the necessary action to get you back up to par.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jmh139 said:


> My receiver always rebooted at night, at least 2-3 times a week, and I never knew why. I had no line of site to 119 but did not know this is what was causing my problem. After a software upgrade a few months ago I started getting this message and it would make me reboot the receiver no matter what. I found one of the new SL3 LNB's on ebay for $29.00 shipped and this fixed the problem great, no more reboots. Pretty cheap fix...


I'm not sure how DIRECTV would have handled the charges for this if you had called them, but I'm glad to hear that you have now solved your problem. Makes for a much more enjoyable experience I imagine


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidpoe said:


> Until I see a problem with missing recordings, incomplete guides, or picture quality, I'm leaving it alone, I haven't had any guide errors in two days, even though the test fails, I'm going to keep telling myself the software is faulty.
> Dave


It's your wish, but if you get resets or missed recordings I hope you remember this decision.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Could you press & hold the {INFO} button so that the information screen comes up.
> 
> Once you see that, up arrow to the tabs and then select the "System Test" tab and run the system test there.
> 
> What do you get for 'Data Feed' and 'Guide Feed' ?


I'll do that tonight and see what it says. Although, since I let it reboot last week, it's been fine ever since (of course, it may be rebooting overnight for all I know).


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I also have this rebooting guide problem. I was wondering about what Doug said, because I have left my receiver on 101 every night and it still reboots every 2 days.

Like the other poster I also have a poor signal on 119 and there is no way to fix that because of blockage so I am wondering, is it that some specific parts of the guide data are sent on 119 or is 119 just carrying a mirror image of the Data sent on 101? And BTW does anybody know what transponder on 119 carries the guide, I want to see if I can peak the signal on that Transponder.

The odd thing is that before the B0 upgrade my receiver worked for at least two weeks before needing a reset which seemed pretty normal from all the posts I have read, that's why i assumed that it was a bug in this "Guide data checking" that was causing the problem.

Even though I do understand DirecTV’s reasoning behind the guide error message, I think the way they implemented it is terrible! They should have given the user an option to reset later and not force a reset in the middle of a show. IMO they should never make the receiver reset itself if it is ON or Recording, they should tell the software to wait until the unit is powered Off, and if it’s not turned off by 4 am then go ahead with the reset.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk,

You should call DIRECTV and have them take a look at your situation ..


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> I also have this rebooting guide problem. I was wondering about what Doug said, because I have left my receiver on 101 every night and it still reboots every 2 days.
> 
> Like the other poster I also have a poor signal on 119 and there is no way to fix that because of blockage so I am wondering, is it that some specific parts of the guide data are sent on 119 or is 119 just carrying a mirror image of the Data sent on 101? And BTW does anybody know what transponder on 119 carries the guide, I want to see if I can peak the signal on that Transponder.


The guide data on 101 and 119 are both duplicates of each other. If you are on a dvr you might need to get both tuners on 101 to get the guide data. The easiest way to do this is to record 2 sd channels at the same time.


> The odd thing is that before the B0 upgrade my receiver worked for at least two weeks before needing a reset which seemed pretty normal from all the posts I have read, that's why i assumed that it was a bug in this "Guide data checking" that was causing the problem.


The new guide data stuff is just making the preexisting problem more obvious. 


> Even though I do understand DirecTV's reasoning behind the guide error message, I think the way they implemented it is terrible! They should have given the user an option to reset later and not force a reset in the middle of a show. IMO they should never make the receiver reset itself if it is ON or Recording, they should tell the software to wait until the unit is powered Off, and if it's not turned off by 4 am then go ahead with the reset.
> 
> Thanks for any help


I would agree that they should allow you to delay the reset if you are watching live tv or try to avoid resetting while recordings are occurring but this is an issue that does need to be fixed.

You can try calling DirecTV and see if they will send out a tech to try and fix the issue but they may want to charge you for that if you don't have the protection plan. If they want to charge you for the visit you might want to consider doing it yourself. Assuming you can get to the dish swapping the LNB is pretty easy to do would fix the guide data issue. I am assuming you don't have locals on 119 since you'd probably have noticed problems with them too if you did.

You can pick up a standard SL3 lnb for pretty cheap at solid signal or possibly even cheaper at ebay.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SL3


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I have had them check and they said that 119 is partialy blocked and there is nothing that can be done about that. I am not very eager to switch to a 3 lnb setup because like most of you Techy guys I want to know that my system can access to as many Sats as possible, who knows what will happen with 110 and 119 in the future, it might not be all spanish stations or it might have an International Channel I might be interested in like BBC (From England).

What I need to know is what TP on 119 carries the Guide and is it all the guide data or just the updates that are sent on 119. From what I have seen doing reboots on 101 brings in only a few days of the guide, even left on a strong channel overnight it still only sends about 10-12 Days of the 14 day guide.



Doug Brott said:


> dreadlk,
> 
> You should call DIRECTV and have them take a look at your situation ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> ... even left on a strong channel overnight it still only sends about 10-12 Days of the 14 day guide.


This is normal .. Technically the 14 day guide includes up to 2 days in the past, so 12 days into the future is as far as it reaches.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> I have had them check and they said that 119 is partialy blocked and there is nothing that can be done about that. I am not very eager to switch to a 3 lnb setup because like most of you Techy guys I want to know that my system can access to as many Sats as possible, who knows what will happen with 110 and 119 in the future, it might not be all spanish stations or it might have an International Channel I might be interested in like BBC (From England).
> 
> What I need to know is what TP on 119 carries the Guide and is it all the guide data or just the updates that are sent on 119. From what I have seen doing reboots on 101 brings in only a few days of the guide, even left on a strong channel overnight it still only sends about 10-12 Days of the 14 day guide.


Assuming you currently have a Slimline-5 setup, the only way you can solve your GUIDE problem is to move to the Slimline-3 LNB. You would need the Swmline-5 (SWM built in to the LNB) in order to view all 5 sat locations even if 119º is a partial.

I think you'll find that moving to an SL3 now to be your best option .. even if you pay for just the LNB and install it yourself, your satisfaction will be much higher now. Besides, it's not like you have to toss the SL5 that you have. If something ever does show up on those Sats, you can put it back up and try to work through the LOS issue at some point in the future.

Oh, and the LNB swap for the Slimline is very easy. One screw and 4 coax cable changes. no need to move/realign dish. The hardest part may be reaching the actual dish if it is high off the ground.


----------



## TerryB (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Doug,
I thought all my problems with the SL-5 were solved when D11 came on line.
I guess that's not the end of the tale though?
I have had the missing guide data a few times and USAHD went whacky this weekend.
Do I need to consider changing LNBs?

Thanks,
TerryB


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Assuming you currently have a Slimline-5 setup, the only way you can solve your GUIDE problem is to move to the Slimline-3 LNB.


How about installing an SWM-8? That appears to have worked for me.

Although more expensive, I just knew that if I tried to change out the LNB assembly I'd end up bumping the dish and having to pay for a service visit.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

dem said:


> How about installing an SWM-8? That appears to have worked for me.
> 
> Although more expensive, I just knew that if I tried to change out the LNB assembly I'd end up bumping the dish and having to pay for a service visit.


Installing an SWM8 also solves the problem, since it takes the guide data from 1010 and sends it to all the SWM-connected tuners.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The best bet to mitigate the problem is to keep it @ Slimline-5 setting (if that's what you have) *and tune to channel 201 each night before you go to bed. This will make sure that you "see" 101º location and get GUIDE data.*


Would it be easier to simply create a manual, recurring 5 minute recording for channel 201 every morning at say 01:55? That way the user wouldn't have to remember to change to 201 every night before retiring. The only thing that would keep the tuner from staying on 201 all night would be if they had scheduled recording(s) after 2 am, but that would also change the tuner if they had merely tuned to 201 before going to bed, right?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

GordonT said:


> Would it be easier to simply create a manual, recurring 5 minute recording for channel 201 every morning at say 01:55? That way the user wouldn't have to remember to change to 201 every night before retiring. The only thing that would keep the tuner from staying on 201 all night would be if they had scheduled recording(s) after 2 am, but that would also change the tuner if they had merely tuned to 201 before going to bed, right?


At best, that only mitigates the problem .. the problem is still there. The easiest thing to do is get it fixed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dem said:


> I just knew that if I tried to change out the LNB assembly I'd end up bumping the dish and having to pay for a service visit.


If your dish is that loose, then you would probably need a service visit anyway  .. although I understand what you are saying ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TerryB said:


> Hi Doug,
> I thought all my problems with the SL-5 were solved when D11 came on line.
> I guess that's not the end of the tale though?
> I have had the missing guide data a few times and USAHD went whacky this weekend.
> ...


Check your 119º signal strengths .. Most of them should be in the 80s and 90s although one or two may be zero or very low .. That is probably OK. If you see what looks like a problem, then it is probably the LNB. If you don't get your locals from 119º then an SL3 is likely sufficient for all of your needs.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

dem said:


> How about installing an SWM-8? That appears to have worked for me.


Oh, what horrible timing I have. I installed the SWM-8 only a couple weeks ago and DirecTV just now called me and offered to fix my 119 issues for free. So maybe I'll end up with an SL3 anyway.

I don't know how the receivers report issues back to DirecTV, but I only recently plugged in a phone line, so maybe that triggered the call.

So for the original poster: plug in your phone line and wait a few days, and maybe DirecTV will fix your issues for free! 

BTW, the DirecTV person who called me was very knowledgeable about these issues and offered to send someone out as soon as two days from now.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Doug
Now you got me thinking about getting a SWM 5 or 8
mainly because I don't think Im ready to abandon 110 yet. I would normaly just do it but my system is not installed in a location that is easy to get to so I would hate to have to get up on the roof again 3 months from now trying to change it back to a SL5

One thing I Don't understand is why does'nt DirecTV just broadcast the Guide Data on 101 and 103 and get rid of the problem that way? Since most people are spending most of their time on 103 it makes sense to me to do it that way and then just ditch the 119 guide stream.

What do you think?



Doug Brott said:


> Assuming you currently have a Slimline-5 setup, the only way you can solve your GUIDE problem is to move to the Slimline-3 LNB. You would need the Swmline-5 (SWM built in to the LNB) in order to view all 5 sat locations even if 119º is a partial.
> 
> I think you'll find that moving to an SL3 now to be your best option .. even if you pay for just the LNB and install it yourself, your satisfaction will be much higher now. Besides, it's not like you have to toss the SL5 that you have. If something ever does show up on those Sats, you can put it back up and try to work through the LOS issue at some point in the future.
> 
> Oh, and the LNB swap for the Slimline is very easy. One screw and 4 coax cable changes. no need to move/realign dish. The hardest part may be reaching the actual dish if it is high off the ground.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Another Question Doug 

How long do you think it takes the receiver to update the Guide Data? If I did 101 recordings for 30 minutes per day would that be enough?



Doug Brott said:


> At best, that only mitigates the problem .. the problem is still there. The easiest thing to do is get it fixed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> One thing I Don't understand is why does'nt DirecTV just broadcast the Guide Data on 101 and 103 and get rid of the problem that way? Since most people are spending most of their time on 103 it makes sense to me to do it that way and then just ditch the 119 guide stream.


I suspect that due to legacy receivers that using 101º and 103º is not something that is possible .. Remember the SL3 (which is newer technology) does correct this problem by utilizing 101º for all GUIDE data transmission, so there is a fix .. It's just not possible to implement the fix without new hardware.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Another Question Doug
> 
> How long do you think it takes the receiver to update the Guide Data? If I did 101 recordings for 30 minutes per day would that be enough?


Suffice it to say that if you don't get the issue corrected you will continue to have problems. My system is set up correctly so I do not have to deal with this daily problem. As a result, I don't know how to answer the question.

I do know that for all GUIDE data to reach your system, it could take up to 48 hours if that tells you anything ..


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> One thing I Don't understand is why does'nt DirecTV just broadcast the Guide Data on 101 and 103 and get rid of the problem that way? Since most people are spending most of their time on 103 it makes sense to me to do it that way and then just ditch the 119 guide stream.
> 
> What do you think?


It's not possible to use 103 for guide data because you can't guarantee that it will always be available. I'll skip the technical explanation but any unit that uses BBCs is only able to receive either the Ka Hi or Ka Lo signal but not both at the same time. As a result anyone tuned to a spot from Spaceway 1 which is Ka Hi at 103 wouldn't be able to receive the guide data coming from d10 via Conus on Ka Lo at 103.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I just started getting this message. I do the system test, and 90% of the time, I get a "Guide Data: OK". The other 10% of the time, I get "Guide Data: Error (13)".

I have a 5-LNB slimeline, HR20-700, with no line of site issues. My readings on 119 always appear to be fine.

Any idea what could cause this sort of thing?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Interesting but are you sure? I see no reason why this would not work, guide data being sent on 101 and 103 sounds like the righ shot.



evan_s said:


> It's not possible to use 103 for guide data because you can't guarantee that it will always be available. I'll skip the technical explanation but any unit that uses BBCs is only able to receive either the Ka Hi or Ka Lo signal but not both at the same time. As a result anyone tuned to a spot from Spaceway 1 which is Ka Hi at 103 wouldn't be able to receive the guide data coming from d10 via Conus on Ka Lo at 103.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Interesting but are you sure? I see no reason why this would not work, guide data being sent on 101 and 103 sounds like the righ shot.


As I said because of the way the BBC's work with the stacking plan if you are viewing locals from spaceway 1 you aren't able to receive the 103 conus signal so you wouldn't be able to get guide data from a 103 conus signal. 101 wouldn't be present in the stack plan at that point and the only other thing you'd be able to access is 110/119 which is why the guide data is needed from 119.

As you can see in the stacking plan below the Ka-Lo signal comes out of the switch at 250-750 mhz. Other than the new H/HR23's the receivers can't directly tune the 250-750mhz range with their sat tuners so the BBCs, when instructed to do so, take the Ka-Lo signal and convert it from the 250-750mhz range to the 1650-2150mhz range and replace the Ka-Hi signal that the receivers can tune. This is why diplexing in OTA after the BBCs work. For any receiver that requires BBC's it is impossible for them to access both the Ka-Hi and Ka-Lo at the same time. Ka-Hi is only used for spot beams from the spaceway sats currently so they'd have to duplicate the guide data not only on Ka-Lo on one of the conus tps but also on every spot on ka-hi. That is a lot of duplication just to solve a problem that they already have another solution for.

The SL3 takes 110/119 out of the stack plan and always puts 101 in the 950-1450mhz block so you can always get the guide data from it.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I just started getting this message. I do the system test, and 90% of the time, I get a "Guide Data: OK". The other 10% of the time, I get "Guide Data: Error (13)".
> 
> I have a 5-LNB slimeline, HR20-700, with no line of site issues. My readings on 119 always appear to be fine.
> 
> Any idea what could cause this sort of thing?


I too just started getting this message and my 119 is fine. Actually it is the best signal I get (99 or 100 on almost every transponder). I am on a third floor balcony with a GREAT view of the south so it is not a LOS issue. So I get a great signal however, in my system test it says failed.

Data Feed: Failed (18)
Guide Feed: Fail (No Data)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

tvjay, Are you getting a Failed(13) status when you do your system test?


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> tvjay, Are you getting a Failed(13) status when you do your system test?


No, I am getting a Failed(18).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

tvjay - what's strange is that my "Failed(13)" goes away about an hour after I turn on my HR20-700. After that, it's "OK".

Something strange is going on here


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Is 13 = 119 and 18 =101 ?

I get failed(13) most of the time then last night during heavy rain I tested and got Failed (13, 18). At that point the 101 signal was very low. BTW my 119 is always low, thats why I assume that 13 =119


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Evan for the explination, now Im gonna print it out and try to digest it, my heads still hurting from the initial read



evan_s said:


> As I said because of the way the BBC's work with the stacking plan if you are viewing locals from spaceway 1 you aren't able to receive the 103 conus signal so you wouldn't be able to get guide data from a 103 conus signal. 101 wouldn't be present in the stack plan at that point and the only other thing you'd be able to access is 110/119 which is why the guide data is needed from 119.
> 
> As you can see in the stacking plan below the Ka-Lo signal comes out of the switch at 250-750 mhz. Other than the new H/HR23's the receivers can't directly tune the 250-750mhz range with their sat tuners so the BBCs, when instructed to do so, take the Ka-Lo signal and convert it from the 250-750mhz range to the 1650-2150mhz range and replace the Ka-Hi signal that the receivers can tune. This is why diplexing in OTA after the BBCs work. For any receiver that requires BBC's it is impossible for them to access both the Ka-Hi and Ka-Lo at the same time. Ka-Hi is only used for spot beams from the spaceway sats currently so they'd have to duplicate the guide data not only on Ka-Lo on one of the conus tps but also on every spot on ka-hi. That is a lot of duplication just to solve a problem that they already have another solution for.
> 
> The SL3 takes 110/119 out of the stack plan and always puts 101 in the 950-1450mhz block so you can always get the guide data from it.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

dem said:


> Oh, what horrible timing I have. I installed the SWM-8 only a couple weeks ago and DirecTV just now called me and offered to fix my 119 issues for free. So maybe I'll end up with an SL3 anyway.


The installer just called me in advance of his visit, and _I_ had to explain to _him_ what an SWM was and that there's guide data on 119. I'm not sure he knows what an SL3 is. So this may not end well.

The installer who put this dish in last year ran the cables through my old external multiswitch from my old pre-Phase III dish. I was hoping for someone who knew how this stuff worked this time. Oh well.

Yet another installer just called who knows about both SWM's and SL3's. So this may work out after all.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

dem said:


> Yet another installer just called who knows about both SWM's and SL3's. So this may work out after all.


Well, that was fast. This latest installer got here quickly and put in an SL3, so no more 119 issues for me.

So for me that SMM-8 I put in is now just a BBC eliminator.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dem said:


> Well, that was fast. This latest installer got here quickly and put in an SL3, so no more 119 issues for me.
> 
> So for me that SMM-8 I put in is now just a BBC eliminator.


Congrats .. but the SWM will let you put in a second HR2x using the other cable


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> tvjay - what's strange is that my "Failed(13)" goes away about an hour after I turn on my HR20-700. After that, it's "OK".
> 
> Something strange is going on here


I re-did my satellite setup and now I get a "Failed(13,18)". I seriously gotta call DirecTV. I don't want a new box though as I have some shows I want to save. Guess I have to go buy those old video tape things....I think they are called VHS?

Also now my live buffer does not work. I came home, turned on my TV and went to rewind back to the start the show that it was tuned to and I couldn't rewind.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My issue went away all by itself. I never did have a 119 issue on the signal meter side.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

We woke up to the guide data message. Did a system test... tuner 1, LNB, guide data all failed... no error codes. Doing a menu reset to see if it corrects things.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay, now my receiver won't let me watch movies. I have to do a reset every two hours. How come I didn't have an issue until this software release?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tvjay said:


> Okay, now my receiver won't let me watch movies. I have to do a reset every two hours. How come I didn't have an issue until this software release?


Something doesn't sound right here .. you might be having bigger problems with your receiver.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I am going to call DirecTV once my record is over. Not that it matters because it will be gone if they replace my box.

*UPDATE:* I called DirecTV and the customer service representative said that she is sending a new receiver without any real questions other than what is the error message? This is better than an installer because I now have more time to dump my old shows to VHS/DVD. Apparently there is nothing they can do to fix it. I asked why it was happening and she said that the hard drive may be dying.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Dear D* - isn't it strange that this error just started on a number of different HR's? Could it be a software bug?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

From what I have seen it's not a bug, it's just that they now do an annoying signal test every hour to expose any problems. An improvement? Yes and No!

For people who are having real solvable hardware probems it helps identify the problem, but for people who have building or tree blockages it just makes a bad situation 10 times worst, most of them could probably live with the normal 14 day resets, but with the B0 update they got it every day! Unfortunetly I fell into the second group, my 119 signal is in the 40-50 range because of a neighbors tree.

At least the latest update does not force reset the receiver so I am a happier with the current situation than I was with the B0 update. Saturday I used the new Info Guide Test and the signal meter and decided to peak my dish on 119, I was able to squeeze out about 10 extra points and now the receiver passes the Test and has so far has not given me any messages (knocking wood :bang ) Unfortunetly my 101 and 99 signal dropped a bit in the process but for the most part they are still in the 80-90s region.



wilbur_the_goose said:


> Dear D* - isn't it strange that this error just started on a number of different HR's? Could it be a software bug?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Strangest thing is that I get nothing but 90's for 119. And I only get the message on power-on (via the power button) - sometimes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tvjay said:


> Apparently there is nothing they can do to fix it. I asked why it was happening and she said that the hard drive may be dying.


There is a good chance that this is what is going on .. Don't forget to write down your Series Links (and order) as well so that you can add them back on your new receiver.


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

Just had the service activated around 3 weeks ago... Everything was fine until Friday when I started getting this message. 

I have 1 HD-DVR, 1 DVR, and 2 standard receivers... Getting the message on both DVRs. I ran the test and got Failed (18, 13) for guide data. I know that I don't have a clear shot of 119, and there's not really anything that I can do to get one due to the trees, mountains, etc. in the area.

Clicked forward through the guide to see where it stops, and all I have is To Be Announced from 8:00 PM on 03/20 on. Hopefully my guide doesn't just stop working at that point!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

hangman said:


> Just had the service activated around 3 weeks ago... Everything was fine until Friday when I started getting this message.
> 
> I have 1 HD-DVR, 1 DVR, and 2 standard receivers... Getting the message on both DVRs. I ran the test and got Failed (18, 13) for guide data. I know that I don't have a clear shot of 119, and there's not really anything that I can do to get one due to the trees, mountains, etc. in the area.
> 
> Clicked forward through the guide to see where it stops, and all I have is To Be Announced from 8:00 PM on 03/20 on. Hopefully my guide doesn't just stop working at that point!


You need to replace the LNB in your Slimline dish with an SL3, then problem solved....


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

Will I still be able to hit 101, 110, and 119 with an SL3? My locals are on 119.


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

To clarify, I am hitting 119 with enough strength to get programming, but for whatever reason the guide data just isn't coming.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hangman said:


> To clarify, I am hitting 119 with enough strength to get programming, but for whatever reason the guide data just isn't coming.


Check both tuners and all transponders on 119 .. It's conceivable that you have a bad LNB .. OR .. when you say you get your "Locals" are you talking about High-Def or Standard-Def?

Your HD locals will be either on 99º or 103º .. 119º would only contain the SD versions.


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

Talking about the standard locals... HD locals are not available in this area yet.

What seems odd to me is that another guy that I work with started having the same problem this weekend as well... He is not able to get 119 at all, and is in the 72.5 market.

That's the only thing that keeps me from thinking that this is an equipment problem.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hangman said:


> Talking about the standard locals... HD locals are not available in this area yet.
> 
> What seems odd to me is that another guy that I work with started having the same problem this weekend as well... He is not able to get 119 at all, and is in the 72.5 market.
> 
> That's the only thing that keeps me from thinking that this is an equipment problem.


Verifying the signal strengths for each transponder (and tuner) at 119º is a good first step. If you want to post the number for 119º here, that would be helpful. Most should be in the 80s/90s with one or two zeros (or very low numbers) tops. If you have a lot of zeros or some significantly low numbers on a lot of transponders, it is either LOS or bad LNB. If it is LOS, then you may have to relocate your dish.

If you are actually receiving your locals and they are indeed from 119º, then LOS may not be a problem.


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

Will do when I get home tonight.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

came across this thread searching for guide data. I get the same message about not getting guide data. I checked the 119 sat and I get all 0. I live in a condo and have the dish on my deck. All the HD and SD channels come in and I get 2 weeks worth of guide. Should I be concerned. At least it doesent reboot automatically.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

drew64 said:


> came across this thread searching for guide data. I get the same message about not getting guide data. I checked the 119 sat and I get all 0. I live in a condo and have the dish on my deck. All the HD and SD channels come in and I get 2 weeks worth of guide. Should I be concerned. At least it doesent reboot automatically.


Depending on your situation, if you leave the system on channels in a certain way, you will continue to receive guide data. It may just be a function on your normal behavior. If you are getting all zeroes, you either have no line of site or your 119º LNB is bad. Seeing that you are in a condo, I'd lean towards no line of site, but without seeing the situation there is no way for me to really know.

You should replace the LNB with an SL3 (assuming you already have a Slimline) and then re-run Sat Setup and this should make your problem (or potential problem) go away.


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

Just ran across something interesting... Like I said earlier, my guide is stopping on 03/20 at 8:00 PM...

I was just checking DIRECTV's web site and viewing the guide that is on there, and it also has *To Be Announced* for everything after that point... I tried a few different zip codes for confirmation, and all are the same.

Can anyone else check their guide and see if they are having the same problem on your receiver?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

What are optimal 119 readings per xponder?


----------



## Jim Manis (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been getting the same message periodically on my HR20-700 and I also lost my locals on my non hd receivers. I looked at the transpnoders for 119 and mostly saw 0's The system test showed I failed the guide test with the 13 error. I placed a service call Saturday and after going around in circles for a while she told me I needed my dish realigned. I signed up for the protection plan right then, so the call trip will not cost me. Someone will be here Thursday.

The lady asked if there was anything else she could do, so I asked abouit upgrading my HR10-250. She put me on hold for a while, then came back and said she was drop shipping a new HD-DVR for free. According to the tracking information on the website, it was left at my door an hour ago. Can't wait to get home tonight!


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

Got this error tonight for the first time. Had the HR20 since it was released. Signals on 119 are all 92 above. No LOS issues. System test shows "Failed(13)" Guide Data. 

Haven't tried RBR or anything yet. And it hasn't asked me to reboot.

I'm going to site tight as there is nothing that stands out as being wrong with setup and see if it is a software or guide data issue.


----------



## Jim Manis (Nov 5, 2007)

Tech was out yesterday and replaced LNB assembly, multiswitch and a few connectors. Everything is now working great.

I was a little disapointed about my free upgrade I mentioned, as I received a refurbished HR20-100 with no cables. I am waiting for bbc's before I hook it up.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Well all was well for a week and now the receiver has started to Reset itself again every day, for the last 3 days.
It happens between 4pm and 7pm like clockwork, im at work so it's not a major issue for me but my Wife and Kids want me to throw this thing out! The pressure is really mounting on me to get rid of this thing, im also getting really tired of defending it, I told her I would switch to Dishnet as soon as our contract is up but she may want me to do it sooner. I am hoping that something can get sorted before the contract is up but im not really hopeful as this seems to go one forward two back with each update.


----------



## _Dan_ (Jan 2, 2009)

I replaced my 5 LNB a week ago with a SL3 LNB that I purchased from Solid Signal. They did not send me the one that is pictured on their website. I received a WNC SL3- P1G. They ship it with a set of wires already attached. I removed the wires, my installation did not require additional wires. Prior to switching the LNB I powered down the HR21-700 receiver.

All I needed to do was remove the two screws that secure the LNB assembly to the support arm and pull the four wires out enough to swap the cables to the SL3 in the same order that I removed them. The four wires from the LNB go to a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch.

After starting up the reciever I went to the Satellite setup menu and set the dish type to Slimline 3. My signal levels were high enough that there was no dish alignment necessary. After we start getting some warmer weather here I will tweak the dish alignment to get better signal levels.

I ran a system test and all catagories passed OK. My HD local channels are being received OK. Thanks Doug, and all others who provided me with the info on how to correct this guide data issue. 

Dan


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

I got a new box on Wednesday to replace my old box that was having guide data problems. I installed it on Friday and last night it did a software update and now I get a "failed (13,18)" message again. I get all transponders from all satellites. I can watch every channel I subscribe too. I am not sure what is failing?


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

_Dan_ said:


> I replaced my 5 LNB a week ago with a SL3 LNB that I purchased from Solid Signal. They did not send me the one that is pictured on their website. I received a WNC SL3- P1G. They ship it with a set of wires already attached. I removed the wires, my installation did not require additional wires. Prior to switching the LNB I powered down the HR21-700 receiver.


I'm considering this just to avoid jumping through hoops with DTV (even though I do have the protection plan). For $30 for an SL3 LNB, it's cheaper than trying to schedule time off work to be here. When you change the configuration to be SL3, do you lose your existing recorded programs/series? (ie - does it just change the sat configuration, or does it totally reinitialize the box?)


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

SteveInNC said:


> I'm considering this just to avoid jumping through hoops with DTV (even though I do have the protection plan). For $30 for an SL3 LNB, it's cheaper than trying to schedule time off work to be here. When you change the configuration to be SL3, do you lose your existing recorded programs/series? (ie - does it just change the sat configuration, or does it totally reinitialize the box?)


Changing the sat setup to switch to the SL3 is painless and if I remember correctly didn't even require a reboot. Definitely didn't affect existing recordings or scheduled recordings.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

You have to reboot, that will happen automaticaly when you change the dish configuration from 5 lnb to 3.



evan_s said:


> Changing the sat setup to switch to the SL3 is painless and if I remember correctly didn't even require a reboot. Definitely didn't affect existing recordings or scheduled recordings.


----------



## tahoejunk (Dec 4, 2008)

Think I may have discovered something playing around. I have a 5 LNB dish, and a HD-DVR (HR22 100) receiveing Data Feed (Failed 18) Guide Data (Failed) in the System Test and periodically receiving "Your guide has not received an update in X hours Error 920". 

Good signal levels on transponders for all the sats including 119 and no problems previously. This issue didn't start until I got the 0x2d7 software update on 3/3. 

I tried changing the dish in the setup to the new 3LNB (SL3) and was still seeing the error. Then I tried switching it to the old 3LNB (18 x 20), still getting the error. Finally I tried removing the B-band converters and the errors cleared. 

Wonder if the latest software update has caused a problem in conjunction with the b-band converters.

Can anybody else verify what receiver models and software you are having problems with and if you are using b-band converters?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> I have had them check and they said that 119 is partialy blocked and there is nothing that can be done about that. I am not very eager to switch to a 3 lnb setup because like most of you Techy guys I want to know that my system can access to as many Sats as possible, who knows what will happen with 110 and 119 in the future, it might not be all spanish stations or it might have an International Channel I might be interested in like BBC (From England).





Doug Brott said:


> Assuming you currently have a Slimline-5 setup, the only way you can solve your GUIDE problem is to move to the Slimline-3 LNB.





dreadlk said:


> Well all was well for a week and now the receiver has started to Reset itself again every day, for the last 3 days.
> It happens between 4pm and 7pm like clockwork, im at work so it's not a major issue for me but my Wife and Kids want me to throw this thing out! The pressure is really mounting on me to get rid of this thing, im also getting really tired of defending it, I told her I would switch to Dishnet as soon as our contract is up but she may want me to do it sooner. I am hoping that something can get sorted before the contract is up but im not really hopeful as this seems to go one forward two back with each update.


As noted earlier, unless you call DIRECTV and make a change to the SL3, you will continue to have problems (which you are). You noted in your very first post that 119° is blocked (at least partially), as a result, the SL5 will not work in your situation and you will continue to be frustrated.

Keep in mind that DISH uses 119° as well (even more so than DIRECTV), so DISH may not be the solution you think it is. The best solution is to call DIRECTV and tell them your problem and see if they'll put an SL3 up for you to correct the issue.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

evan_s said:


> Changing the sat setup to switch to the SL3 is painless and if I remember correctly didn't even require a reboot. Definitely didn't affect existing recordings or scheduled recordings.





dreadlk said:


> You have to reboot, that will happen automaticaly when you change the dish configuration from 5 lnb to 3.


A reboot is not required, but it will acquire the satellite again. The entire process is about 15 minutes or so. The Live TV buffer or any programs recording during the setup will be gone, but future and past recordings should be fine.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tahoejunk said:


> Think I may have discovered something playing around. I have a 5 LNB dish, and a HD-DVR (HR22 100) receiveing Data Feed (Failed 18) Guide Data (Failed) in the System Test and periodically receiving "Your guide has not received an update in X hours Error 920".
> 
> Good signal levels on transponders for all the sats including 119 and no problems previously. This issue didn't start until I got the 0x2d7 software update on 3/3.
> 
> ...


BBCs are required for the H22-100 unless you have an SWM-type setup. Either the LNB or a separate multiswitch could be SWM and it is usually designated with a trailing 'S' in the description (SL5S vs. SL5) for example.

If you have SWM, then you should remove the BBCs. However, if you do not have SWM, then removing the BBCs will cause you to miss programming due to the inability to switch to the right satellite location and frequency.


----------



## tahoejunk (Dec 4, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> BBCs are required for the H22-100 unless you have an SWM-type setup. Either the LNB or a separate multiswitch could be SWM and it is usually designated with a trailing 'S' in the description (SL5S vs. SL5) for example.
> 
> If you have SWM, then you should remove the BBCs. However, if you do not have SWM, then removing the BBCs will cause you to miss programming due to the inability to switch to the right satellite location and frequency.


No SWM, yes I agree was just pointing out what finally cleared the error. Only doing it as a temporary test.


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

sonofjay said:


> Got this error tonight for the first time. Had the HR20 since it was released. Signals on 119 are all 92 above. No LOS issues. System test shows "Failed(13)" Guide Data.
> 
> Haven't tried RBR or anything yet. And it hasn't asked me to reboot.
> 
> I'm going to site tight as there is nothing that stands out as being wrong with setup and see if it is a software or guide data issue.


Just an update. Automagically the problem went away by itself 3 days later. Signals are still the same, no reboot nor any other troubleshooting. No errors on guide data during test.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i have been getting this message on both my hd dvr's for the last 3 weeks: missing guide info-your receiver has not received guide information from the satellite for 4 hours.(sometimes it will say 1 or 2).Please contact directv customer service(920) when i do a test the guide fails and gives a 13 and 9. i have not called them since the guide has stayed up to date. will it fail eventually? i have never gotten a signal on the 119 sat so i dont see how this could be my problem.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

sticketfan said:


> i have been getting this message on both my hd dvr's for the last 3 weeks: missing guide info-your receiver has not received guide information from the satellite for 4 hours.(sometimes it will say 1 or 2).Please contact directv customer service(920) when i do a test the guide fails and gives a 13 and 9. i have not called them since the guide has stayed up to date. will it fail eventually? i have never gotten a signal on the 119 sat so i dont see how this could be my problem.


If you don't have a signal on 119 that is your problem and you will need to get it fixed. The simplest solution is usually a 3lnb so you don't need to see 119 anymore.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

so what sat. do you get with a 3lnb? and where do you get them...also if i have never got the 119 why is this problem just starting 5 yrs later?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sticketfan said:


> so what sat. do you get with a 3lnb? and where do you get them...also if i have never got the 119 why is this problem just starting 5 yrs later?


For you to have seen this message, I assume you have an HR2x which means that you should have received a dish upgrade in the past 5 years. If not, then you are SD only or perhaps seeing the very few HD channels left on 110°.

If you do receive HD programming, then the locations that are relevant are 99°, 101°, and 103°. Your current setup should allow you to see these sats plus both 110° and 119° or a 5-LNB system. If you switch to an SL3 (Slimline-3) setup, then you will no longer be reliant on 110° and 119°.

It sounds like you have line of site issues to 119° .. The firmware was changes a few weeks back so that you get messages when the Guide Data is failing. Depending on which channels your DVR is set to, you may be getting Guide Data from 119° but if you can't see it .. you're not.

Without knowing more details about your setup, it seems that SL3 is your solution to this problem. Call DIRECTV and have them send someone out.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Also, withe guide available on both 101 (when you are tuned to a 99/101 channel) and 119 (when you are tuned to a 103/110/119 channel) if you are tuned often enough to a 99/101 channel you may not see a loss of guide data in everyday use, even if you can't see 119. The new DirecTV test specifically checks for 119 guide data so you will get an error message if it is not there.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i have hr20-100 and hr20-700 and the message is the same on both, but i made a mistake earlier: when i do a system test is gives me a 13 and 19 error message. i have never gotten the 119, but i understand you guys are telling me i can get along fine without getting the sat at 110 and 119. what about my locals where do they come from?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

if you've never had 119 then your sd locals are from 101. HD has always been 99/103. You can do with out 119 unless you need international packages but you need the proper 3lnb to avoid missing guide data and getting this error. The error is new but you've probably been having minor guide data issues all along and never knew why.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Just called DirecTV again and they are reporting the problem I have been having to the upper levels. They admitted that it is pretty much a software thing because I have already swapped out boxes once.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tvjay said:


> Just called DirecTV again and they are reporting the problem I have been having to the upper levels. They admitted that it is pretty much a software thing because I have already swapped out boxes once.


well looks like the HDD can be ruled out .. perhaps your LNB has stopped working properly. This does happen.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> well looks like the HDD can be ruled out .. perhaps your LNB has stopped working properly. This does happen.


She had me do a test (Guide Data: Failed(13,18)) and check signal strengths (solid across all satellites). She also told me that until they fix it via a software update that I could solve the problem by leaving my box tuned to SD channels overnight.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

Would this work for me if I've a side-car dish?

I'm not to excited about more holes in the roof and wouldn't mind just swapping out the LNB package if it's compatible.



_Dan_ said:


> I replaced my 5 LNB a week ago with a SL3 LNB that I purchased from Solid Signal. They did not send me the one that is pictured on their website. I received a WNC SL3- P1G. They ship it with a set of wires already attached. I removed the wires, my installation did not require additional wires. Prior to switching the LNB I powered down the HR21-700 receiver.
> 
> All I needed to do was remove the two screws that secure the LNB assembly to the support arm and pull the four wires out enough to swap the cables to the SL3 in the same order that I removed them. The four wires from the LNB go to a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Ben_jd said:


> Would this work for me if I've a side-car dish?
> 
> I'm not to excited about more holes in the roof and wouldn't mind just swapping out the LNB package if it's compatible.


No the old sidecar dishes are different and a lnb swap will not work.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> For you to have seen this message, I assume you have an HR2x which means that you should have received a dish upgrade in the past 5 years. If not, then you are SD only or perhaps seeing the very few HD channels left on 110°.
> 
> If you do receive HD programming, then the locations that are relevant are 99°, 101°, and 103°. Your current setup should allow you to see these sats plus both 110° and 119° or a 5-LNB system. If you switch to an SL3 (Slimline-3) setup, then you will no longer be reliant on 110° and 119°.
> 
> ...


Will a SL3 work if I have both HDDVR and SDTivo receivers?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

A SL3 works fine with older SD receivers like the tivo. The SWM version wouldn't obviously.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

evan_s said:


> A SL3 works fine with older SD receivers like the tivo. The SWM version wouldn't obviously.


how can I find out if my locals are on the 119? I don't think they are, so I don't think I need to even see it..


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a HR20/700 that was giving me the GUide Data errors off and on for about 3 weeks recently. Finally called and used the Protection plan to have it replaced and got a HR20/100 in exchange. The HR20/100 is now giving me problems where it is just locking up on a black screen.

Takes approx. 30-45 seconds to respond to remote button presses. When I do a System test, shows that the satellite signal is causing the issue. I have 2 other HR20's that have no issues at all. 

Called last night to see what Tech Support would do and they did nothing but refer me to some other department that will call me at 7pm this evening to work through the issues. I forget what the department is called. Supposedly a step up from the normal Tech Support??

Hope we can get this fixed soon. Frustrating to head up to my TV room and have nothing but a black screen when I want to watch some TV.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

So that I understand: if I'm getting the 920 error due to 119 signal issues and I have a side-car dish, I'll need to upgrade to the 3LNB Slimline dish? I hope they can use the same support strap so as to reduce the number of wholes in my roof.


evan_s said:


> No the old sidecar dishes are different and a lnb swap will not work.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ben_jd said:


> So that I understand: if I'm getting the 920 error due to 119 signal issues and I have a side-car dish, I'll need to upgrade to the 3LNB Slimline dish? I hope they can use the same support strap so as to reduce the number of wholes in my roof.


The mast is the same. No additional holes should be needed.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry, if i missed the answers to these somewhere in this thread.....

if we change the slimline 5 lnb to the slimline 3 lnb, will it mount to the dish i already have? 

if we presently show zero for all 119 transponders due to a line of sight tree and/or dish aim issue, will changing the 5lnb to the 3lnb fix this? i wasn't sure after reading if changing the lnb and/or the dish put all the 119 channels on another transponder or if it just fixed the guide download problem and didn't change the channel transponder location. 

thanks.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It means it wont be looking at the 119 or the 110 sats at all anymore, it only looks at 99, 101, and 103. As long as you already have a slimline dish, it should be an easy lnb swapout. IIRC, it does not work with the older AT-9 sidecar dish.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> It means it wont be looking at the 119 or the 110 sats at all anymore, it only looks at 99, 101, and 103.


so if we have locals on 119 and now have zero readings for all 119 transponders and no picture for the locals, will the new lnb fix that?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rb5505 said:


> so if we have locals on 119 and now have zero readings for all 119 transponders and no picture for the locals, will the new lnb fix that?


No.

The only fix in your case will be to remove the obstruction blocking the 119 sat. Or moving the dish to somewhere where there is no blocakage of the 119 sat.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

rb5505 said:


> so if we have locals on 119 and now have zero readings for all 119 transponders and no picture for the locals, will the new lnb fix that?


If your locals are on 119, if you want them you HAVE to be able to receive 119. And replacing an LNB will never correct a dish that is out of alignment


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

thank you. that's what i thought, but i wanted to be sure the new lnb didn't fix it.


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm having this problem also but only on one of my two HR20's...any reason why its only on one?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

most like your issue is cabling related..


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Spoke with Case Management Group and they scheduled a service call for me this past Saturday. Guy showed up and checked out what was going on and he immediatley switched out the box for me. The refurb HR20/100 box that was a refurb replacement was then replaced by a HR22. 

He also checked signals and tweaked the dish. 

All said and done, glad I had the Protection Plan to help out with my issues. Will see as the days go by if there is another issue present.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

I was getting this guide data error message for the past week or so, but no other problems. I took a look yesterday to see what might be the cause....turns out one of the cable connections to the grounding block was corroded. For as nasty as it was, I am amazed that I didn't have more noticable signal issues.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

would a 920 cause the screensaver to go on? just got the 920 (known 119 issue) and now i have the screensaver on


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i'm getting tired of the issue (no LOS to 119 anymore at all) and thinking about calling under the protection plan for a 3lnb dish but curious

1. will they leave the 5lnb setup with me or take it with them?

2. are we all sure the 110 or 119 wont ever be necessary for new channels?

3 when are the HDs being turned off the 110? i still use my HDtivo for some conflicts and do use the 110 now on that unit

4. I've turned to the 101 overnight and still get the error Diagnostic code 42-745 , is that 'normal?'


----------

